# a few new things that are helping me



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

before recently I have said I can make it through work without that much stink, but theres always a little, rarely any reaction unless its really bad, and it can be bad for some time randomly. I've had the past 3 days being completely stink free at work thanks mostly to sauerkraut. I've also changed my probiotic to this stuff

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/bioglan-biotic-balance-ultimate-flora-capsules-60005098?c=acidophilus

you don't have to put it in the fridge so each capsule is as potent as the last. I use balneol around my anal area to treat the irritation that causes a compulsive itch and sleep on my back. If I'm very careful to keep it dry and to apply it twice a day I can get through an evening without itching. I will itch almost immediately if I turn on my side though.

And this may be complete rubbish but I've also made a conscious effort to loosen up. when I sit, when I walk, I make sure I dont grind my teeth, I lower my shoulders, and I try not to strain too much on the toilet.

So all that is new, other things that I need are apple cider vinegar before I eat and sit in a way that doesnt put pressure on my coccyx. also trans anal irrigation, I think thats a big one.

in other weird news, if I dont get all of the water out in trans anal irrigation, when I get to work about 30 minutes later I may feel the urge to get rid of it. when I do it reeks of fish, and sometimes a big jelly type substance comes out.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Good that sauerkraut helped. I used to prepare it at home but I didn't notice a big difference in my symptoms so I am no longer taking it.

I am taking S. Boulardii which is included in your probiotic.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello Westr,

How are you doing now? Any improvement with your LG after consciously relaxing your muscles? Are you still doing hypopressive abdominal exercises?


----------

